# Gustavo Sanchez



## BOJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if Gustavo Sanchez still does the Schutzhund training in the Lansing Michigan area, and how to contact him? Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes he does, I think he has multiple "groups" (different days of the week).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, he does, and he's an awesome person to work with.

I would first attempt to contact him through the Capital Area SchH Club contact. If you can't get a hold of him that way, PM me. I won't give out his phone numbers without his permission, but I could take your contact info and give it to him and have him call you.


----------



## BOJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, that is great news! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## hopelena (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello I am trying to contact Gustavo and I can not find his number or club on the internet. I just got a puppy and I want to find a good trainer, and all the reviews say he is the best. If you could help me contact him that would be great!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hopelena said:


> Hello I am trying to contact Gustavo and I can not find his number or club on the internet. I just got a puppy and I want to find a good trainer, and all the reviews say he is the best. If you could help me contact him that would be great!


He is very good! To get in touch with him, you'll have to go through the club secretary, she'll give you Millies(his wife)number. They prefer texting after the initial phone consult. Millie sets up the schedules for training sessions. This isn't a club persay, but a pay to train group. The club is not in Leslie, but Charlotte. Amy is in Leslie.

Capital Area Schutzhund Club
Amy Morris
Leslie, MI
(517) 589-5919


If you'd rather be in a 'core club' environment there are a few I'd recommend, that aren't listed on this website: http://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2016&cm=02&re=me


----------

